# Molly is starting the pump



## Cayers (Jan 9, 2012)

Happy new year all.  We have finally received our pump and due to start next week.  Do hope this will improve Molly's levels as we just can't get things right. We are starting medtronic pump and hoping Molly will accept it.  Will keep you all posted.  Can anyone recommend any carb counting scales?
Thanks
Claire


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2012)

Yay!! That's great news Claire  I do hope that Molly takes to the pump well and that she quickly gets used to it. I also help it gives here lots more flexibility and better control.

Previous members have recommended the Salter 1406 Nutri Weigh Slim Dietary Computer Scale


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 9, 2012)

Cayers said:


> Happy new year all.  We have finally received our pump and due to start next week.  Do hope this will improve Molly's levels as we just can't get things right. We are starting medtronic pump and hoping Molly will accept it.  Will keep you all posted.  Can anyone recommend any carb counting scales?
> Thanks
> Claire



Hello Claire, many congratulations on the pump for Molly 
Has the book pumping insulin by John walsh been recommended to you? If not it's on Amazon and worth it's weight in gold.
Scales? Any digi scales will do. Actual carb counting ones not so sure they are worth the money to be honest. Some are less than accurate.
Happy pumping


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 9, 2012)

Yep agree, any digital scales will do, preferrably ones that do liquid as well, which is handy and get yourselves the book or app called Carbs and Cals.  

Good luck, you've got a fab pump there.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 9, 2012)

Cayers said:


> Happy new year all.  We have finally received our pump and due to start next week.  Do hope this will improve Molly's levels as we just can't get things right. We are starting medtronic pump and hoping Molly will accept it.  Will keep you all posted.  Can anyone recommend any carb counting scales?
> Thanks
> Claire



Happy new year!

We use just bog standard digital scales and the carbs and cals book. Good luck next week


----------



## Steff (Jan 9, 2012)

Happy new year to you as well

What great news best of luck with it all xx


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 9, 2012)

Happy new pump !


----------



## trophywench (Jan 9, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## Ruth Goode (Jan 13, 2012)

Congratulations and Good luck  let us know how you all get on.


----------



## NatashaA (Jan 13, 2012)

Cayers said:


> Happy new year all.  We have finally received our pump and due to start next week.  Do hope this will improve Molly's levels as we just can't get things right. We are starting medtronic pump and hoping Molly will accept it.  Will keep you all posted.  Can anyone recommend any carb counting scales?
> Thanks
> Claire



We've got a hospital appointment in 10 days and are hoping that Abigail's consultant will mention about her having a pump.  Please keep us updated how its going, it'll be good to know what your experience is.  Good luck


----------

